# DW - Yes or No ? Audi RS6



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Yes or No ? >


----------



## WhiteRoc_170 (Jan 31, 2013)

Yes from me.
My opinion perfect all round car.
Big enough to get family and stuff in.
Yet goes like a rocket. And looks classy still. And it sounds the nuts


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Awesome car, but it sits far to low for my liking, how the hell are you going to jet wash under those arches and you got no chance of getting your fender brush under those arches too.


----------



## Ultra (Feb 25, 2006)

Yes, as above it's a perfect allrounder.


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Yes yes yes yes yes yes


Ummmmm yes


----------



## ronwash (Mar 26, 2011)

YES,im not an audi fan,but this one..


----------



## tictap (Sep 15, 2010)

YES would love one


----------



## organgrinder (Jan 20, 2008)

That car is lowered, but still a yes. Audi make the best looking estates and the RS ones look fantastic.


----------



## alan hanson (May 21, 2008)

say no and you need shooting, i'd be interested to see what points as to why no.

The yes/no thing isn't working very well


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

Yes! x100


----------



## hobbs182 (Jul 10, 2013)

An obvious yes, and with those vossens too!


----------



## andye (Apr 15, 2007)

A deffo yes from me


----------



## ffrs1444 (Jun 7, 2008)

Defo yes


----------



## Porkypig (Jun 20, 2012)

Yes for the right reasons, looks nice, fast, build quality etc but couldn't spend over £100k on an audi estate. (just specced one to what I would want and it hit over £102k), not a chance.

Found a used one with 8k miles and just over a year old, only done £40k in depreciation.... OUCH!


----------



## P1ngman1969 (Dec 17, 2015)

Yes please brilliant car


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

Big yes from me. Sepang Blue, Silver 21" Twin 5-Spoke Alloys, Grey Leather, Interior and Exterior Carbon Pack... I've thought about it a lot...!


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

Oh god yes


----------



## RealR0cknr0lla (Jan 17, 2016)

yes yes yes


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

It's a YES from me :thumb:

Gorgeous motor !


----------



## camerashy (Feb 9, 2014)

It's a bit too big for me but you cannot say No to that machine can you


----------



## Stevo! (Jan 7, 2013)

Definitely yes!

As above, perfect all-rounder.


----------



## scottk (Apr 1, 2014)

http://jon-olsson.com/r-i-p-rs6-dtm/
Yes from me. The link above is one of the best, craziest RS6 I have seen until someone stole and burnt it.


----------



## SBM (Jul 4, 2013)

Hell YES! :argie: :argie: :argie:


----------



## DLGWRX02 (Apr 6, 2010)

That's a yes from me. Stunning


----------



## Stu Mac (Aug 18, 2014)

Yes, absolutely stunning


----------



## Scooby0775 (Dec 17, 2014)

Yes !!!


----------



## President Swirl (Oct 23, 2011)

Oh hell yeah!


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

Prefer smaller cars so no from me. Doesn't look wild enough either for an RS in my opinion.


----------



## Bill58 (Jul 5, 2010)

A definite yes.


----------



## justina3 (Jan 11, 2008)

now that is sex on wheels


----------



## Clancy (Jul 21, 2013)

Yep love it, what's not to like for an everyday car. Looks stunning, quick as youl ever need and they are lovely to be in 

My dad's s6 was just perfect, looked and sounded amazing and the interior was quality. Can only imagine the full rs6 just does it all a bit better. Massive yes from me, would love one


----------



## paul.jarratt (Aug 27, 2015)

Yes next step up the ladder for me one day


----------



## Welshquattro1 (Dec 6, 2013)

Yes from me, awsome car and had a chance to drive one on a track


----------



## Bristle Hound (May 31, 2009)

RS6? Oh yes very muchly yes ! :argie::argie::argie:


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

Ausgezeichnet. 

Yes from me.


----------



## Bigoggy (Sep 1, 2014)

Hell yea


----------



## Loudandproud205 (Oct 18, 2015)

Nope fast German estate I'll take mine as C63AMG


----------



## asspur96 (Jan 24, 2014)

Yes please but RS 7 even better 😳


----------



## mayhem85 (May 8, 2012)

Oooohhhh yes. Possibly my ideal car


----------



## mlgt (Apr 11, 2008)

Oh yes please!!


----------



## belly0Jelly (Jul 31, 2015)

Gimmie!


----------



## Summit Detailing (Oct 9, 2006)

yes, but not that exact car:thumb:


----------



## chris.t (Jan 18, 2014)

100% yes from me:thumb:


----------



## dholdi (Oct 1, 2008)

Yes.....


----------



## m4rkymark (Aug 17, 2014)

It's a No from me, 100k for an estate car? Sorry but I'd rather spend my 100k on something a bit more special than an estate car.


----------



## Stuartph (Apr 21, 2015)

Yes from me as I used to have a c5 rs6


----------



## Chris Dyson (Feb 29, 2012)

Yes. Nice clean lines.


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

Affirmative.


----------



## rob267 (Nov 27, 2015)

Oh yes. Absolutely love this!!!!


----------



## Skuperb (Jul 11, 2008)

Yes. Yes. Yes. Yes. Yyyyyyyyyyyyyeeeeeeeeeeeessssssssssssssssssss!!!!!!


----------



## IamDave (Feb 6, 2015)

Yes indeed!


----------



## mac1459 (Aug 25, 2011)

oh yes


----------



## CLS500Benz (Jul 28, 2013)

That would be a Yes, Hard to think of any reason apart from the price to say no..Although while talking fast estates I do like the Jaguar XFR-S Sportbrake 5.0 V8.


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

No, we have had s6, rs7 and s8 ..... I would take an s8 any day. Unless you have a dog ...


----------



## spursfan (Aug 4, 2009)

A Big YES.....pleeeeeaase


Kev


----------



## k9vnd (Apr 11, 2011)

Happy with the 360BHP of the audi s5, with its average of 21mpg I really think id struggle to keep the Rs6 on the road!!..lol...as nice as it is. 
A NO from me id get a black s5 if I trade our s5 ibis white one in which wont be until its paid off so another year yet..lol.


----------



## Precision (Oct 9, 2015)

Yes! swop you for my Z4 Coupe?


----------



## mattr8700 (Jan 17, 2016)

The price is a bit much but it looks fantastic.


----------



## Nickg_pfc (Jul 28, 2015)

Have I said yes yet? If not, yes, go on then, twist my arm....


----------



## Guest (Jan 25, 2016)

No. A pointless car imo. And I say that about any brand pushing out such a car. Can't deny that it looks pretty though.


----------

